# Predictions for this Weekends Vikes/Pack Game



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Any predictions?

GB 23...MN 17

Favre: 23-47 277 yds, 2TD, 2 Int


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

GB/Minn 48.....Ditka 1,349


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Favre 3 INT's, sets the INT record.

MN 19 - GB 17


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

GB-27
MN-13


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I predict that Remmis owner will be cheering so loud that he doesn't bag a single bird this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Min-17
GB-10

Noise factor and Vikes "D" will hold them down I think. Should be picking for Longwell to hit the game winner, but I'm not going to fight my gut.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Should be picking for Longwell to hit the game winner


Cuz that pick paid off against Detroit so well, right?!? DOINK! Blargh! uke:

AP runs wild - 212 yards including a 50-yard+ TD run, Childress gets his act together and lets him go all 4 quarters.

Vikes win 19-13.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

njsimonson said:


> AP runs wild - 212 yards including a 50-yard+ TD run, Childress gets his act together and lets him go all 4 quarters.


Didn't I just read in the paper where Chilly is really going to limit AP's rushing attempts. He's already well ahead of schedule to break the franchise record set by Chester last year.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Vikes 17 pack 24.

I hate to say it but Farve will get his TD!

If AP has 200+ yards rushing they better score more than 19 points!


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Packers: 27 Vikings: 21


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> AP runs wild - 212 yards including a 50-yard+ TD run, Childress gets his act together and lets him go all 4 quarters.


Sounds like Chester is starting on Sunday. That would be great and I hope it happens, but quite unlikely.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Up and down first quarter. Interceptions nullified for each team and a TD for Pack...GB just recovered a fumble and returned it to the 48.

Hopefully the offense can do something now...Vikes moving the ball decently.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Favre just broke the record!!!!

Jennings the lucky guy.

In case you're wondering I'm listening to it why you all are watching!

Can't get the game here...

Oh wow...Marino is giving a message. Marino's a class act.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Jared Bush is getting his a$$ wiped out there on third downs.

Who is this Rice guy? A rookie?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

taddy1340 said:


> Any predictions?
> 
> GB 23...MN 17
> 
> Favre: 23-47 277 yds, 2TD, 2 Int


Favre: 32/45 377 2 TDs, 0 INT

I was only one point away in my prediction...why didn't the Vikes for 2 to make it an even 17??? 

Got ugly for awhile...but it always does between these 2 teams.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

DJLEYE, I Didn't even get out hunting this weeekend. Was out of town most of the week for work and needed to get some crap done.

But............watched the game with my father-in-law who is a diehard Vikes fan :beer: Ugly game, but I'll take 4-0 anyday !!!!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Congrats Pack fans


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just shows what a good experienced QB can do.

Congrats Brett Farve......now retire. 8)


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Just shows what a good experienced QB can do.
> 
> Congrats Brett Farve......now retire. 8)


Ken,

Good to see you're alive. Been awhile since I saw you post. Hope the retirement is going well. Ahhh retirement...not for Favre! 3 more years!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Been to busy.....moving to a new home and then 8 days in Sask.

So far retirement hasn't set in yet......just seems like an extended summer. 

Going to be a long year for Vikes fans.At least the defense will keep them in most games.


----------

